# Apple Watch in rotation with mechanicals?



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

For those of you with an Apple Watch and other mechanical watches in your collection, how are you rotating the Apple Watch in? Are you only wearing it for the gym or an certain activity or wear it in as you would any other watch?

Just curious and interested since the AW has an activity tracker function, which obviously would require you to wear it to work accurately.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

My plan has been to wear my mechanicals mainly for work, and the AW mainly for weekends/exercising. So far though I haven't been able to get the AW off my wrist since it arrived, it's too much fun. 

And yeah, to get the full benefit of the Activity Tracker you need to wear it all or most of the time, but I can live with that I guess once the novelty wears off.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I wear both. 
Normally wear my watches on the right wrist. The Apple watch is on my left.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Was wearing only the AW while vacationing. Got a GS and the AW is now on my right wrist but turned down (so it looks like just a band). Trying this out when I feel like wearing a mechanical. Let's see what it feels like after a few days and weeks.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My current collection:
Three automatics (one vintage heirloom, one diver, one bling);
Solar-atomic quartz that my wife bought for me;
G-Shock;
Garmin GPS/HRM;
Heirloom hand-wind;
A couple others I never wear.

If/when I get an AW, as much as it pains me to say it, the solar-atomic quartz might be the first to go. The other mechanicals could patiently wait until the right occasion comes. The G would stay for whenever I don't want to destroy the AW. 

The Garmin's days are definitely numbered -- unless I somehow start riding my bike in earnest again and use the Garmin's GPS/HR/cadence data, which I don't think I can get via the AW.


----------



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

My plan was to rotate but I ended up wearing the Apple Watch most of the time as I felt compelled to do it so as to get the best from it.

After three weeks though I decided the Apple wasn't for me and moved it on.

I'm now back to happily rotating my mechanicals!

Stef


----------



## xthine (Mar 15, 2014)

zetaplus93 said:


> Was wearing only the AW while vacationing. Got a GS and the AW is now on my right wrist but turned down (so it looks like just a band). Trying this out when I feel like wearing a mechanical. Let's see what it feels like after a few days and weeks.


I tried this yesterday (Milanese loop) and significantly drained the battery. What was your experience? 
I'm almost tempted to just wear it like normal on my right wrist with a traditional watch in the left.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I wear both.
> Normally wear my watches on the right wrist. The Apple watch is on my left.


Same


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

xthine said:


> I tried this yesterday (Milanese loop) and significantly drained the battery. What was your experience?
> I'm almost tempted to just wear it like normal on my right wrist with a traditional watch in the left.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Funny you should mention the battery drain. I updated Watch OS to 1.01 and changed to a Milanese loop on the same day, and noticed faster-than-usual battery drain as well for two days. Things are back to normal now.

I wouldn't think the Milanese loop would have anything to do with the drain... For now, it's still a mystery.

For the past few days I've worn the watch on my right, face up like a normal watch (and had my GS on my left). I could pull this off because I'm wearing long sleeves (still a tad chilly here).

I think once I switch to short sleeves, I'll have the AW face down my my right wrist on days I feel like wearing my mechanicals. If not, then just AW on the left per usual.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Today is the first day I've worn a mechanical since the AW arrived (nearly 3 weeks ago I think). :-d

I think I will be going with my original plan of using the mechanicals for work and some other specific activities, and letting the AW fill in gaps on weekends etc. in addition to its main jobs of golf and running.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Why not wear both?


"I don't know what escape meant"


----------



## xthine (Mar 15, 2014)

Significant battery life drain wearing the watch face down did not reoccur after the first time I tried it. 
Now Im finding wearing the Apple watch face down does not work well while typing on the computer. So now I'm back to wearing the AW face up on the right wrist (activate on wrist raise switched off) and a mechanical on the left. Still somewhat self conscious when I wear both watches at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just rotating it around when I leave the PC. 


"I don't know what escape meant"


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

xthine said:


> Now Im finding wearing the Apple watch face down does not work well while typing on the computer.


That's exactly what I'm finding too. I'm in front of a computer the whole day at work.

For the summer time, is likely only wear it facing up on the right wrist when wearing a long sleeve...


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

It easier for me as I only have the 38mm version. Nobody notices it even when it's face up. 


"I don't know what escape meant"


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I initially swore that I wasn't going to get one, even bashed it on WUS, but I'm interested in trying it out. My dilemma right now is what will I use the Apple Watch for? It'll certainly replace my G-Shock that I use for the gym/running/sports but what else? I guess I'll have a couple of weeks to figure it out before it arrives and 30 days after to decide if I'm going to keep it or return it.

Frankly my biggest fear is that I'll become so attached to it because of the increased functionality, I won't be able to not wear it.

Wearing both would be easy solution but that's kinda odd. Has anyone thought of or tried using the AW as a pocket watch?


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

That would defeat a lot of its functionality. You'd lose heart rate, probably accuracy for steps and standing and if you have to pull it out all the time to check it, you'd might as well stick with just the iPhone. 


"I don't know what escape meant"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> I initially swore that I wasn't going to get one, even bashed it on WUS, but I'm interested in trying it out. My dilemma right now is what will I use the Apple Watch for? It'll certainly replace my G-Shock that I use for the gym/running/sports but what else?


I had been thinking of whether an Apple Watch would be useful in a number of scenarios, and I realized that I could find a use for it at almost any time of day. During work, out for a jog, going shopping, sitting around at home -- it might find a place on my wrist whenever I'm awake.


----------



## richard371 (Nov 25, 2011)

I rotate with these. Kinda ruins the health activity benefits not wearing it everyday lol. Im just worried I may not wear the others once the Apple watch get even more features etc.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The biggest drawback to the Apple Watch being able to replace traditional watches is its battery life. Once they get a week out it then I'll be much more worried for the traditional watch industry. 


"I don't know what escape meant"


----------

